# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  ВОСЬМИДЕСЯТЫЕ . RU - 2 стол юбилея или корпоратива

## Львовна

ВОСЬМИДЕСЯТЫЕ . RU - 2 стол юбилея или корпоратива от дуэта Д.Евочки


И СРАЗУ! Чтобы вы не подумали: « …Ну вооооот, сейчас начнется ОПЯТЬ про то, что можно было купить в СССР на 3 копейки и про варежки на резинке…» 

НЕТ!!!
Абсолютно новый! С иголочки! Второй стол про праздник в «СТРАНЕ СОВЕТОВ».


[img]http://*********su/7031255.jpg[/img]
Внутри:

- совсем немного ностальжи;
- развеселые интерактивы;
- 2 забойные застолки;
- 2 массовые ржачные игры на танцполе;
- и юмор, юмор, юмор!!! 


В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл. 


СТОИМОСТЬ: 1700


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Анна Керн (23.05.2016), дюймовка (22.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Блок "переработан" по просьбам трудящихся. Для тех, кто приобретал "Новогодний" вариант скидка- 50%

----------

Nata Petrova (13.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (09.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------


## katyakotkot

Девочки, привет! Когда зашла, ооочень удивилась, что пока нет ни одного отзыва. Пусть подольше у меня у одной будет :Yahoo: 
Это не блок...это НАСТОЯЩАЯ палочка-выручалочка для юбилеев (больше я его там вижу,...это мое мнение). Так классно... все одно из другого вытекает, блок не маленький, но сокращать совершенно не хочется. Все продуманно: слова, музыка, шутки и даже призы (иногда я над этим долго голову ломаю).Так хочется быстрее опробовать. Я уже вся в предвкушении...

----------

Татьянка (25.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*katyakotkot*, Катюш, привет! На самом деле есть новогодний вариант "80х" и вот там есть много приятных отзывов :Yes4:  Но юбилейный вариант- пока только у тебя :Smile3:  :Ok:  И как же приятно что первый отзыв и на эту версию положительный!!!! УРА!!!УРА!!!УРА!!! :Yahoo:

----------

katyakotkot (25.02.2016)

----------


## Пермячка

> *katyakotkot*, Катюш, привет! На самом деле есть новогодний вариант "80х" и вот там есть много приятных отзывов Но юбилейный вариант- пока только у тебя И как же приятно что первый отзыв и на эту версию положительный!!!! УРА!!!УРА!!!УРА!!!


Девчата! Вновь кричу Вам "Браво!"За этот чудесный блок. Весь сезон его катаю...А заказчики каждый раз просят его провести, несмотря на то, что у предыдущего юбиляра, я его уже делала.Да..народ скучает по 80-м! Еще раз спасибо авторам!

----------

Львовна (25.10.2016), Татьянка (24.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Девчата! Вновь кричу Вам "Браво!"За этот чудесный блок. Весь сезон его катаю...А заказчики каждый раз просят его провести, несмотря на то, что у предыдущего юбиляра, я его уже делала.Да..народ скучает по 80-м! Еще раз спасибо авторам!


Лариса, спасибо тебе огромное за  твою отзывчивость! :Tender:  За то, что пишешь о том,как заходят наши штуки :Smile3:  Как же приятнооо!!! Мы 80е тоже очень любим и часто используем. И как же радостно зайти в тему и увидеть, что наши труды еще раз оценили! Это от нас с Таней  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Татьянка (27.10.2016)

----------


## Ураган

СУПЕР.Для настроения .Юбиляры будут в восторге.Музыка подобрана великолепно, призы просто ностальгия для участников (особенно "ТРОЙНОЙ").Есть всё и застолка,  и интерактив ,и движужка общая.Просто прелестно .....да ещё и на танцполе останутся.Жду с нетерпением выходных.

----------

Львовна (04.11.2016), Татьянка (04.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> СУПЕР.Для настроения .Юбиляры будут в восторге.Музыка подобрана великолепно, призы просто ностальгия для участников (особенно "ТРОЙНОЙ").Есть всё и застолка,  и интерактив ,и движужка общая.Просто прелестно .....да ещё и на танцполе останутся.Жду с нетерпением выходных.


Ульяночка, радуешь ты нас своими отзывами. Я бы даже сказала балуешь!!!! :Taunt:  Балуй, балуй нас и своих гостей!!!! Штучка очень вкусная, и я уверена на все 200%, что надолго поселится в твоей программе. :Vishenka 33:

----------

Ураган (04.11.2016)

----------


## леди диана

Какой прекрасный ностальгирующий блок. 80-у-это выстреливает всегда. Стоит только гостям сказать: " Хочу вернуть вас назад в 80-е годы"...и фсеее,они мои))) Еще и подарки получают! Люблю я такие блоки,с подарками-затрат на копейки ,а выхлоп) мощный)!!! Снова спасибо,снова аплодирую!!!

----------

Львовна (30.11.2016), Татьянка (30.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Какой прекрасный ностальгирующий блок. 80-у-это выстреливает всегда. Стоит только гостям сказать: " Хочу вернуть вас назад в 80-е годы"...и фсеее,они мои))) Еще и подарки получают! Люблю я такие блоки,с подарками-затрат на копейки ,а выхлоп) мощный)!!! Снова спасибо,снова аплодирую!!!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Дианочка!!!!! СПАСИБИЩЕ огромное!!!!! :Vishenka 33:   Я тоже очень люблю этот блок за его "ностальжи" и простоту в исполнении.

----------

Львовна (01.12.2016)

----------


## девятова

я тоже стала счастливой обладательницей" 80-х". хочется вновь и вновь аплодировать вам стоя и кричать "браво"!!!!!! как и все ваши работы, все легко и просто в применении!!!!! приобретая этот материал в преддверии 30-летнего юбилея, были небольшие сомнения- а поймет ли нынешняя молодежь? а знают ли они песни тех времен? почитала , опробовала на своей 14-летней дочери и, о, чудо!!!!! все узнаваемо !!!!!!!!!!!! Девчонки,еще раз спасибо огромное за ваши труды, ваши талантища и ваши щедрые души!!!!!! творческих успехов вам, здоровья вам и вашим близким, благодарных клиентов и вдохновений!!!! :Ok:

----------

Львовна (19.04.2017), Татьянка (19.04.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*девятова*, Света, спасибище!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## ЕленаTLT

Ленаааааааааааа это кайф , бомба спасибо ни капельки не пожалела что приобрела такой шикарнейший материал, люблю когда все просто и в то же самое время так тонко и лаконично одним словом  вы умнички и талантище.

----------

Львовна (08.06.2017), Татьянка (08.06.2017)

----------


## Анатольевна

Как так-то??? 
Я же думала, что давно здесь написала!!!
Леночка и Танечка, простите, челом бью!

Всё лето и осень блок на юбилеях прогоняла. Недавно гость один даже прослезился, так ностальгия накрыла... Спасибо вам огромное, д.Евочки!!!

----------

Львовна (03.11.2017)

----------

